# Anti-Back (Mecanizmo [ mecanismo ] de Transportador)



## takuchulo

Hola todos.
Estoy traduciendo un manual de usuario sobre transportador para la fábrica de coches.
Esta máquina tiene un mecanismo que impide el movimiento de piezas hacia atrás, que tiene un nombre 
"Anti-Back" en inglés.

Es como un pasador que sale debajo de la cinta de transportador.
Cuando pasa una pieza encima, ese pasador se activa y sale de la cinta para bloquear el movimiento
de las piezas hacia atrás. Esta función se llama "Anti-Back"..

Pues mi traducción serían:

Mecanismo de "Contra Marcha Atrás", "Contra Retroceso" o "Contra Regresión".
No sé si tiene sentido alguno de ellos...

Es un producto de exportación para México.
Así que deberá tener un sentido correcto allí.

Cualquier opinión de ustedes me ayudaría muchísimo.

Gracias!


----------



## EvanWilliams

takuchulo said:


> Hola todos.
> Estoy traduciendo un manual de usuario sobre transportador para la fábrica de coches.
> Esta máquina tiene un mecanismo que impide el movimiento de piezas hacia atrás, que tiene un nombre
> "Anti-Back" en inglés.
> 
> Es como un pasador que sale debajo de la cinta de transportador.
> Cuando pasa una pieza encima, ese pasador se activa y sale de la cinta para bloquear el movimiento
> de las piezas hacia atrás. Esta función se llama "Anti-Back"..
> 
> Pues mi traducción serían:
> 
> Mecanismo de "Contra Marcha Atrás", "Contra Retroceso" o "Contra Regresión".
> No sé si tiene sentido alguno de ellos...
> 
> Es un producto de exportación para México.
> Así que deberá tener un sentido correcto allí.
> 
> Cualquier opinión de ustedes me ayudaría muchísimo.
> 
> Gracias!



Mechanismo o aparato anti-reverso.


----------



## takuchulo

Muchas gracias por responderme rápido.
En México, sonaría mejor "Anti-Reversa"¿?¿?


----------



## EvanWilliams

EvanWilliams said:


> Mechanismo o aparato anti-reverso.



Estoy seguro que si. En PR dicen "da le la reversa". 

Es muy posible que lo que usted tiene en su primer intento es mucho mejor que lo que yo escribí. 
Yo, simplemente trato de dar le mas ejemplos.


----------



## Vampiro

Anti retorno.
_


----------



## takuchulo

Muchas gracias a todos.
Pues me quedaría con "Anti-Reversa".
Espero que no tenga problema con la gente de México.

Hay alguna recomendación o comentario más?


----------



## Keahi

Lo que describes es un "Trinquete", si es accionado por un muelle o resorte o si es del tipo rueda dentada. pero como los hay reversibles tal vez puedes ser más específico y decir "Trinquete de una sola dirección".
Si es activado automáticamente, por un mecanismo neumático por ejemplo, se suelen llamar "Retenedores (de accionamiento neumático)".
Creo que en México y cualquier otro lugar entenderán qué es un Trinquete.
Un abrazo.


----------



## vicdark

Me parece que "reversa" podría dar la idea que lo que retrocede es la cinta y no la pieza. Pienso que lo que sugieren Vampiro y Keahi es más adecuado.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lo de trinquete no creo que sea tan universalmente entendible. Incluso me parece que lo que describe el post original no es exactamente ese mecanismo o alguna variante similar sino algo bastante diferente. 
Sin entrar demasiado en los detalles constructivos, me parece que _anti retorn_o, como propone Vampiro, o _anti retroceso_, serían entendibles y darían bien la idea.


----------



## Keahi

Hola Hakuna Matata.
No sabía que en Argentina no usaran tanto esta palabra.
En el equipo de trabajo en el que colaboro hay dos argentinos y utilizan esta palabra con mucha soltura.
Sobre Antiretroceso o Antiretorno, son buenas opciones pero no tan apropiadas, ya que tendrían que especificar de qué se está hablando.
Por ejemplo, una válvula de gas puede ser antiretroceso o antiretorno, o una de agua o de aire. Antiretorno son también algunos diodos, en tuberías también pueden ser un tipo de filtro, sifones, etc.
Si el dispositivo del que se habla no está asociado a la cinta, banda o cadena de transporte yo utilizaría "*Leva (o dispositivo) antiretroceso*", pero si buscas en el diccionario este es justo el significado de Trinquete (palanca o varilla que evita que un mecanismo gire o avance en un sentido contrario al deseado).
El detalle constructivo me parece importante ya que debido a la falta de él ha surgido esta duda.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Vampiro

Trinquete no lo van a entender en todos lados.
Me sigue pareciendo lo mejor "mecanismo anti retorno" (dí por hecho que la palabra "mecanismo" no estaba en cuestionamiento)
_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

> Antiretorno son también algunos diodos



Jeje... si le dices antirretorno (con doble r, por estar entre vocales) a un diodo, te van a mirar raro...


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo, no insistiré más. 
Gracias por la corrección. Supongo que como no soy muy aficionado a los cambios de la academia, me he dejado llevar por mis libros y te puedo asegurar que en ninguno dice antirretorno. Yo lo suelo escribir con guión, por lo de los dos prefijos, pero tendré en cuenta lo de la doble rr la próxima vez que lo escriba todo junto. ¿Por qué la academia no habrá incluido esta palabra en el diccionario? 
En cuanto a lo de los diodos, a que no has trabajado en electrónica para energía solar o acumuladores en general, ¿verdad?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En realidad lo de la doble r es de los tiempos en los que yo era niño, y de hace ya hace raaaaato largo.... después de escribirlo me quedé pensando si hoy en día se mantendrá la regla, que para mí es tan indiscutible como que antes de la *b* va siempre *m* y nunca *n*. Yo creo que la regla sigue intacta.



> En cuanto a lo de los diodos, a que no has trabajado en electrónica para energía solar o acumuladores en general, ¿verdad?


Mira, Keahi, compartimos el mismo idioma, pero no la misma terminología, sobre todo en cuestiones técnicas. Este foro es prueba de ello.
Lo que tú mencionas como diodo antirretorno, en lenguaje técnico/ingenieril argentino es, a lo sumo, un diodo de bloqueo. 
No hace falta presentar blasones, pero para tu tranquilidad he trabajado en energía solar, eólica y también algo de minicentrales hidráulicas.

Cheers


----------



## Keahi

Vaya, otra cosa que me enseñas hoy.
Es curioso las diferencias de términos de un lugar a otro.
En cuanto a lo de la primera, es obvio que no tuvimos la misma profesora.
Supongo que en Argentina ya se había eliminado el guión desde mucho tiempo atrás en las palabras compuestas.
Pero intranquilo no estoy, que la ignorancia no es pecado y si me equivoco en algo lo puedo admitir sin ponerme colorado.
Un abrazo por esos lares.
Chau.


----------



## takuchulo

Podría quedarme con "Sistema Anti-Retroceso"??

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!


----------

